# After over 20 MBTI assessments and over 10 results, I need help discovering myself.



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

Greetings to everyone.

I am new to this forum so I may sound a bit awkward, I apologize in advance. I am seeking to learn my true MBTI type and am grateful for any suggestions and statements of wisdom. Also, I have my own style of writing so I apologize for any lack of clarity I will elaborate if needed.

*introversion vs. Extroversion*: I find this bit hard to describe, while at the same time this one seems to be easiest for me to comprehend by a mile. I tend to be withdrawn from the physical world and dwell within my inner world which is pretty much something out of a Science Fiction movie. But I do that primarily out of sheer boredom. I had a school position once and it was the time of my life, that is when I felt that I might be an Extrovert, especially since I had to do a lot of public speaking. Normally I am terrified, but people say I look calmer than I claim to be, which sometimes annoys me because I feel like I am falling apart from the inside. suffice it to say, I seem to find books unappealing. This is to me perhaps a big contradictor to my potentially being an introvert. Another contradiction seems to be that I dislike meaningful relationships, I favor knowing many new people, but not for the sake of getting to know people, more so because I enjoy analyzing personality types. However, I also like to observe what is going on around me yet as a child I was very energetic and loud but not particularly social. I was very picky too.

*Sensing vs. Intuition*: This is perhaps the hardest to discriminate against. I usually get within 3% of each and I find that I lack the big picture approach and at the same time find details degrading and unpleasant to work with. But for some dynamic reason I can work with details and see the big picture when I need to most. I am no intellectual and do not like discussing anything that I do not understand, primarily due to fears of inadequacy from failure. Yet at the same time I actually confused an INTJ I know during a debate over something I forgot (probably something related to the school system), inspired an ENTP with some 27 page high school paper (I only did that much as a joke and the ENTP I know wanted that paper for his College Composition class, and it was not the size he was interested in), and befriended an INFJ and an INTP. While at the same time I got along with some ISTJs and ESTPs. I tended to have conflicts with ENFJs and ESFJ (they both have the dominant Fe function, which I am 100% sure I do not have, at least for now, since I am only in my 20s)

*Feeling vs. Thinking*: Also a rather difficult decision to make. Suppose I worked for some theoretical company that emitted green house gasses, and suppose the head of the company paid off the government regulators to look the other way. Lets assume this is an ethics question and not a legal question and that an ecological supporter of a friend of mine threatened to end our friendship unless I help him fight against the evil company which I work for. What will I do? The answer is simple, at least for me, as it has always been for me. I find that I usually side with the villain (the company in this case) rather than the hero. But not always because it is rational (I get paid well at the company), rather because of my obsession with the wrongdoer and his or her perseverance in the face of opposition. They always get defeated, but more so than not, they get back up and the fight continues. These are the only type of people that I find interesting beyond their personality types. In terms of how exactly I make my decisions, I have no idea, It usually is either a lightning fast process or a very slow and time consuming one. I tend to have strong feelings about things, but I never share them and I suppress them in the public sector, where I appear colder than the outside winder storm from my part of town, trust me its cold.

*Judging vs. Perceiving*: Another hard one, I like to make lists for the fun of it, but I would be appalled if I had to follow them to the letter. I used to be hailed as the best time manager in my high school but in college I was the worst time manager of them all. I like to be spontaneous within a certain time table. Meaning the optimal organization style for me would be to just know what I intend to do on a certain day and do it in any way I deem original/fun/effective/necessary. Prior to my senior year in high school, I was said to have the proverbial power staff in my behind, from 8th grade until the middle of 12th I was the uptight guy who played by the rules and simply did what had to be done. Prior to 8th grade I was more of a malcontent especially in elementary school, my favorite and only weapon was what I call the magic marker, It can make dull things fun, including my 2nd grade teacher's arm during naptime. However in 12th grade I became more interested in psychology and educational theory and became less concerned for rules and more so for results. I used various ideas that I read up or invented myself to create a system for my school position's committee. However, once I got home at 9pm in the evening and took off my suit, its goodbye structure and hello carefree legs up on the table deviancy.

*Other Facts I cannot seem to isolate between the four categories*
(1) My first exposure to MBTI was the Kersey Temperament Sorter which gave me ISTJ, which fit at the time, but I was concerned about the vocabulary of the test, it was certainly too high for me as half of the questions caused me to look up its meaning. My official career services assessment for MBTI was INTJ which used MBTI Step 2 (But I also took step 3 for the fun of it, shame that they only looked at my step 2)
(2) My latest results range from (in order of dominance): INTJ, INTP, ISTP, ISTJ, ENTJ, INFP, ISFP, INFJ, ESTJ
(3) I am described as eccentric, dynamic, energetic, quiet, shy, uninterested, strong willed, bored, dramatic.
(4) I love to talk about myself (the professor syndrome as I call it)
(5) I am not narcissistic but am megalomaniacal.
(6) I try to be frank, but sometimes am afraid of breaking rules (primarily due to a delusional belief that rules are like mighty dragons, poke one in the eye, and see what happens)
(7) I do not like humans, and humans do not like me 
(8) I like to play video games and design story sequences using video game engines by moving things around and creating scripted events.
(9) This is the first forum I joined, and wanted to for 10 years, even my will has its limits
(10) I prefer my own rules and traditions, so that I can edit them when they grow obsolete
(11) Peer pressure and social norms are alien to me, or rather I am alien to them, or both, yes why not both, for emphasis
(12) I fear of starting something, like writing this mega sized forum essay, and usually ponder for long periods of time thinking of what to write, but once I write, or begin something for that matter, I cannot be stopped lest I freeze in my tracks completely 
(13) My intelligence is slightly above average (105-110 in IQ) and my emotional intelligence leaves something to be desired, yet I have never unintentionally offended anyone without desiring to, sometimes I desire to offend others and when the dragons go to sleep I open fire
(14) I am super anxious, yet at the same time can fight back with extreme prejudice hence the calm interior, unless something unexpected sets me off then I am about as docile as Jordan Von Strangle when he encounters a butterfly net
(15) It took me a good 2 hours to write this because I am always in OCD mode when writing these things
(16) I am only good in verbal communication when the subject is familiar to me or if its just gossip, I enjoy listening and analyzing gossip, although I dislike showing my share of the embarrassing loot, except with those I trust.
(17) Don't worry this is not going to take 101 Arabian nights worth of facts, this is my last and important fact...I forgot what to say (I usually forget things very easily, even trivial things. I have no idea when my mom was born or the conversation I had with my professor 24 hours ago, only the nature of the conversation and the month in which my mom was born. I could remember details only if I am prodded with specific questions, "What did you talk about?" Does not count.

*Functions*:
Ti: 3 of the tests I took were function tests and this seemed to be my highest score. I don't really trust it because I overanalyzed on all three tests and I tend to be more Ne when it comes to this functions descriptions in that I do not like throwing out information that I take in. Meaning, the null hypothesis that an idea or fact is valid.
Te: Possible, I do like to put things in order, and like to boss people around. If anything this is my pleasure function.
Fi: Possible, I do champion the underdog a lot, the only person on the school leadership board was a lesser known gentleman who I put there because I knew he was loyal to the job and not to the student social gentry. However, the evaluation was based on logic. Why would I entrust a corrupt individual to run my committee?
Fe: I certainly do not have this, my social tastes leaves much to be desired...by those who follow social norms
Ni: Might have it, I do have aha moments where I just sit in a chair and the answer pops right in my head, but it requires me to be either absolutely calm or in a manic state and I do not control this.
Si: Might have it, I tend to remember peoples faces and who they are even after 30 years (okay, not a fair evaluation, I am not even 30 yet)
Ne: I like to fantasize a lot and I once saw a poster evaluation tool that had a field with a tree, sky, and sun drawn and below had the eye scopes of what each function dominant would see/think/feel about this field. 
Se: Might have it too, I can see the world as it is, but I for some reason loose energy when I try to sustain the proverbial eye to detail when looking at the scenery.

*Enneagram Time: I will keep this brief*: I typed myself as a 4w3 but people who analyzed me tended to type me as 4w5 or 6w5, so It is safe to say that I am within those four, although I may agree with being E6 on grounds that they are skeptic, However, I believe that loyalty is something that is conditional and is an agreement between individuals and the system. If I do not agree with the system I do not blindly serve it. Also E5 I am weary about given my lack of intellectual curiosity. Oh and I am bad at chess, I like to experiment with the moves and play half thinking by making my moves rather fast.

There ends my long take of woe and tragedy and hope that you can at least give me a rationale as to what type I am, I know enough not to get my hopes up, but I do wish to entertain any analysis by the wise members of this forum (for once I am not sarcastic, I do tend to be sarcastic though, but it comes out superficially just like my politeness)

I will monitor this forum for days to come. I would also like if you could please vote on the poll, a big picture statistics experiment should do me justice, assuming I can get it to work.

Alas, I must depart for now, and any questions or ideas, no matter how personal will be entertained.

Good day.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

ENTP simply because that was just a load of tangents Ne and I don't see you having much F.


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmm. Interesting, I do go off tangents a lot, however, I usually do that when I am comfortable around someone or when I am writing. Verbal communication has not always been my strong suit, and I am usually pessimistic or indifferent unless something goes my way, meaning my default is seeing the dirty ground and not the clean sky Sometimes I tend to underestimate the situation when I am in a good mood. My ENTP friend is either very quiet or very outgoing and it seems to be going back and forth, meanwhile my introversion/extroversion cycle tends to be less like a swing and more like a trigger that reacts to certain scripted sequences, like when I work on something I enjoy. I am also not that witty, and I am described as whiny sometimes, primarily by my parents, but I am usually contained in the public eye. And I like to play games with people, and I mean the mad scientist from Saw type of games minus the brutality plus me being chased around by upset angry people (latter only happened a few times, most of the times we laugh it off). However, I am usually reserved and quiet, but I do love to monologue.

Thanks to all who posted and voted, I would also be interested in the rationale behind the ENTJ vote, and any other interesting observations.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought I saw Fi in there.. Being afraid of your incompetence and having such strong feelings about siding with the enemy or negative force. IDK though.. I agree with the Ne.. So probably INFP or ENFP.. I lean towards INFP though.


----------



## kius (Mar 30, 2013)

Practically every line you wrote suggests INTJ to me, hence my vote. If you want me to analyze how I reached that conclusion, drop me a message, but it's late and I need to go to sleep first...


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

@kius: I am interested in the INTJ conclusion, however given that I need to reach the top of the mountain of privilege first by posting 15 times, I am unable to message anyone at this time, although I would be most grateful for the analysis being sent to my personality café inbox. I apologize for this. (3 down, 12 to go)
@chwoey: Interesting observation, as I do experience deep feelings and I tend to recognize them fairly well, I do not like using feelings to make decisions, I usually rely on my instincts or logical analysis, hence the either lightning fast or very slow and deliberate decision making process that I posses. However, when big decision time is over I become emotional again. In the example mentioned, I chose to stay with the company because they do not expire in the face of opposition. Whether that is Fi, Fe, Ti, Te, that remains a mystery for me.

I see that someone sees me as an ESFJ, quite the irony given my interaction with some of them. Although I do see the trend of me hailing from the Rational category with NT being the common glue, although the one indirect F vote and one S vote could still be taken into consideration this early on. I am still puzzled about whether or not I am an E/I or J/P. More analysis on the middle letters would also be appreciated.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

intp.

lots of ti. lots of ne. absolutely no Fe. 

and you analyze a lot, your post is sooooo long, and you can't make up your mind. All this screams INTP or INFP, and there is no F.

INTP.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> intp.
> 
> lots of ti. lots of ne. absolutely no Fe.
> 
> ...


How can you conclude there is lots of ti and no fi? I would love if you could provide concrete examples, because I see little showing that but perhaps I am overlooking things.

OP; which of these honestly seems more accurate to you?

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

vast majority of sentences start with "I". He is all about himself. Could be a teenager, but still a very introverted one.

First two functions are Ti and Te. And he sure is not into measuring ANYTHING or comparing himself against anyone else. 

I see logic. Ti. Like I use. 

He does not talk about his feelings, his passions, what he cries about, his family hardly at all. He is all about systems and how he THINKS about things. 

INTP.


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

After reviewing the two articles I would have to conclude that I would agree with aspects from both descriptions. It is true that I have just exited the teenage age so I am expecting my third function to arrive in my mail within the next 3-5 years. As to what I found to relate to me from the two articles:

*IFP*: I am passionate about small tasks for someone, it does energize me, as long as the tasks are small and have variability in their nature. However, I do not necessarily enjoy the human element of the job. I have always mused about why people ask "how are you" without actually meaning it. For an age where everything is abbreviated, I find it hard to believe that a simple Hello or Hi would not suffice, seems more genuine to me. I do try to compromise in a group setting, but when one side clearly has a poor idea or strategy, then I see no compromise possible (I would take the functional aspects of their malformed idea/strategy). I also find that I am unmoving when I come under fire, even when it is constructive criticism, unless I am 100% sure I can be committed to the change and that it is 100% reasonable.

*INTP*: I do enjoy constructive criticism and sometimes depend on it when it comes to my methods, ideas, and strategies. However, I tend to become less welcoming of it when it comes to my personal life (Stop eating excess candy), but will still accept it with the knowledge that I can simply disagree with it and move on (I know, only I don't really care). As for crisis, it really depends. If the crisis is personal I fall apart and tend to rely on someone I trust to handle it because I either react emotionally or my body shuts down as my mind tries to rationalize the situation, which wastes time if the problem requires some swift decision making. However, if the problem does not relate to me on a personal level, I see myself as capable with dealing with it, but I typically had few non personal errors that needed correctly and it is usually the little things, the most emotion I had was irritation, which is common, I am easily irritated, but 95% of the time never show it. I enjoy adding my own flair to my projects, however I would enjoy the managing aspect of a corporate job, not the team aspect. 

I aspire to be a Public Administrator and that is what I am currently focused on becoming, my management style is very firm and unforgiving as a first impression in order to ensure that I do not have any slacking off, then I go completely bonkers and start engaging with my "minions" as I jokingly call them on a more carefree level. I do enjoy analyzing their problems, even if they are personal, but emotional support is something I lack. I can give perspective, especially if given time to reflect. I have an open door policy. I actually find whiners amusing, some people get irritated, I just enjoy playing around with their malnourished small world problems.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

You aspire to be a public administrator?

bleck.

intp is still my bet based upon your ultra long posts.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> You aspire to be a public administrator?
> 
> bleck.
> 
> intp is still my bet based upon your ultra long posts.


I write ultra long posts and many would say im a sefi. 



Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

The Ti jumped out at me. I'll take everyone else's words on the Ne presence, because it's not a function I "get". I don't see any Se jumping out at me, though, so...

-Your friendly neighborhood Ti dom


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

We got new INTP friend here.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

if he is really an intp he won't close the door on being something else and he will come back with a long description about some nuance which does not fit according to his own definition.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

"I tend to be withdrawn from the physical world and dwell within my inner world which is pretty much something out of a Science Fiction movie" - characteristic of Introverted intuition 

"I try to be frank, but sometimes am afraid of breaking rules (primarily due to a delusional belief that rules are like mighty dragons, poke one in the eye, and see what happens)"
"I do not like humans, and humans do not like me "
"I prefer my own rules and traditions, so that I can edit them when they grow obsolete"
-these 3 just fit the intj archetype very well 

INTJ seems likely, but I could also conceive INFJ for one who prefers greater numbered, less deep relationships, and i also find it characteristic of INFJ's more than INTJ to live more in the fantasy world with no shame, whereas INTJ I find try to force themselves more into reality (whatever that means). 

Also in your response to intp and ifp, it seemed that you do have more Ti than Fi, pointing me further towards infj. 

So, ultimately my bets on infj.


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate the red tape of a Public administration job, but it currently fits best with my joy of bossing people around and creating the perfect system to run something as excessive and overgrown as governmental organ that is filled with tumors. Although I do dream of starting my own large private high school, don't know how to make it happen though, that I hope to learn more in graduate school, as I am too lazy to start now.

I find it hard to begin something, especially writing something, I usually spend a good 15 minutes cycling through various ideas on what I should write, but once I begin, I can't stop myself sometimes, and I start writing things that I have not even thought about earlier and for some reason after writing for extensive periods of time I feel somewhat calm and relieved as if I released everything inside of me on a page, while at the beginning prior to writing something I feel dumbstruck and have writers block. I usually outline my writing on a global scale like in this case: paragraph one is a response to post 1 paragraph two responds to post 2 and so on, but the details are usually thought up of as I go.

My coordination is very bad, I was full of energy as a child, but I always tripped over everything and I still do, although to a lesser extent. I also seem to be inept at finding things, especially if they are in front of my nose, I have this weird aspect of my mind where I tend to only notice things I do not need. I never hide my essential things in drawers, I leave them on tabletops, chairs, and any visible surface, because if I put it away, I will never find it, especially if I need it a few weeks later (I might remember if I put it away 24 hours ago). Overall I would say that I am not the chilliest person in the world nor am I the most uptight, mostly the former when things concern me and the latter when I am not a variable in the equation at hand.

I had an INTP friend, we got along very well. I had an INTP teacher, and his boss (who happened to be my boss too(I worked for an Assistant Principal(ESTP))) always joked around by comparing us, we both brood, but I tend to be more cheerful (probably because I had the school position to thank and he was stuck teaching teenagers who were not interested in Philosophy)

True, I tend to be engrossed in my own version of the world, but could that also fit the Idealist temperament? This is why I do not get along with an ENFJ that I know, because he is more into the Physical Sciences rather than the Social Sciences as I am, he believes in the right answer, I believe in the best answer, and I believe that best answers depend on an individual's ability and preferences.

I use my fantasies to regain energy during bad times such as when I fall pray to melancholy (primarily me trying to take over the world by either being a powerful mad scientist in a corporate suit, a powerful emperor from another dimension who has power over dark matter, or just me with superhuman proportions and cartoonish schemes getting back at my enemies (who are just people I did not like)) My fantasies have a chemical composition of being 70% bits and pieces from various games, films, and real life, and 30% modifications based on my own constructs of how I would envision the 70%.

If there was a video game character or a film character that I would associate with myself, it would be Porky Minch from the Mother series, we both feel the world has deprived us of meaning and purpose and we want to correct that wrong. His dialogue from Mother 3 seems very much like my own monologue.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

So many bullshit suggestions in this thread. The OP is not an INTJ nor is the OP an Fi type. xNTP is clear as day to me. I lean INTP over ENTP though. 

Last but not least, for the love of god OP, but go study the actual cognitive functions and learn about the function theory. I don't care what you get on test results but cognitively, you are an xNTP.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

infj writers I know have issues their writing is never complete, never finished. they work hard to finish it, worrying over verbs for hours.

There is very little Fe. He might be a young ENTP, but I bet on INTP.


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

I have read more deeply into the function theory discussions on the forum and have come to agree that I have Ti because I tend to become enraged internally (or externally if pushed against a wall) when someone with Te/Fe (who focuses on the objective rather than subjective (Ti/Fi ) side of decision making) tries to correct my logic in a way that is universally applicable to what is known. I am not interested in proving anything to anyone, only if I have to (I usually bury such people in thousands of random sources I find that ultimately state the same conclusion) 

I also cautiously agree with Ne, I swing from topic to topic from idea to idea faster than Tarzan on speed, and enjoy the brainstorming process when I come up with new ideas for video games that I am working on.

However, I do not see myself as interested in philosophy (except for my own designs of the world) nor am I very talkative about ideas (I like to verbally play dress up with other people's ideas and perspectives and mess with their heads and their definition of reality). And I am more power-hungry than an ENTJ. I have to agree from the function perspective but I find that the descriptions for most of the types show the types in their best and not even as an average individual who bears the type. MBTI should learn from the Enneagram in creating vitality levels of personality, from when the are perfect to when they are on the edge of a cliff.

I am somewhat confused about the shadow functions, most webpages I visited talk about dichotomy (Letters) inverse, but isn't the shadow manifestation of a MBTI type the inverse function and not the inverse dichotomy?

Anyone think I am a sensor? Or why not? Can anyone confirm whether I am extroverted or introverted?

Thank you all for bearing with my "research reports" I genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

I read about the ambivertion from Jung's work, it is said that polar opposites on the dichotomy spectrum are both mental disorders and middle is the healthiest person in the whole world, both of which is rare, so most fall slightly on either side of the fence but close to it.

I visited some of the type sub forums to see what's cooking.

Looks like ESTJ fits better than ISTJ in regards to what I smelled in those forums (ESTJs made me laugh, ISTJs seemed like they want peace and quiet, which does not fit my overly dramatic nature.

I can be intense sometimes, but in an ultimatum standoffish kind of way, maybe INFP gets thrown out.

I agree on ISFJ being kicked out.

INTP is still on the table, their writing style matches mine pretty well, the writers block from formats (formats, I hate those things, the way the meow and... oh wrong topic) and the way I like to generate ideas from other ideas that I already began writing on after brainstorming enough sources.

fundamentally the epic battle stands between ESTJ (with ISTJ undertones) and INTP (with INFP undertones) Soon I shall crown myself ESTJ or INTP. They have reverse auxiliary/tertiary functions, which should not significantly matter for me. And I think the inferior functions are overrated in this case, so that leaves Ti vs Te as the final indicator for my type, and so far arguments for both have been fairly good.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> vast majority of sentences start with "I". He is all about himself. _*Could be a teenager*,_ but still a very introverted one.


Can't be a teenager. Their info says "Generation Y", and PerC considers anyone born from the start of 1994 and on to be GenZ.
I'll be 20 in a couple weeks, and I'm currently lotted in with the Zs.

Edit: Assuming this mortal is honest enough to enter the right birth date on registration.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Undoubtedly said:


> Can't be a teenager. Their info says "Generation Y", and PerC considers anyone born from the start of 1994 and on to be GenZ.
> I'll be 20 in a couple weeks, and I'm currently lotted in with the Zs.
> 
> Edit: Assuming this mortal is honest enough to enter the right birth date on registration.


It's odd, I've seen generation and age not lining up according to profile. One person I saw under generation Y on the forums, in their profile it said they were 20 years of age.  
@Doctor Business: I wish you the best of luck in discerning your type! It sounds like you now have the resources and faculty to decide on your own. roud:


----------



## Doctor Business (Jan 3, 2014)

I was born on 1990, I'm 24 years old, hence *early* 20s that I mentioned.

I only lied on the month of birth, I shall never surrender that precious month.

I am going to compare the two type's forums, and see if either of the two fill my void.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Doctor Business said:


> I am going to compare the two type's forums, and see if either of the two _*fill my void*_.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone.


That totally reminds me of something a girl once said. Haha


Good luck, I hope you find the conclusion you're looking for.


----------

